# plant query



## mrashoo (Sep 11, 2010)

i was just wondering if i can use Moneyplant as an aquatic plant in my tank .. is it possible ?


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

its not aquatic so nah i dont think it would work


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

it won't grow in the water


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sure it will. It will just grow very slowly and grow up out of the water.


----------

